

Apple Discontinues the MacBook - jsherry
http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/20/the-macbook-drops-from-apples-store/

======
dev1n
Back when Apple dropped the black MacBook from it's line I was sad to see it
go. It makes sense that Apple should drop the white MacBook. Why would they
want a computer that's slightly below their top selling 13in. MacBook Pro's
and their iPad's / MacBook Air's.

